# Mixing old and new



## Tim72 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well I believe I have changed my layout about 10 times trying to move the trains in both directions. I probably have 10 locomotives so sidings are an issue if you want all locomotives on the layout at the same time. Roads are next and the color or decision to simulate Asphalt, concrete or dirt is the next decision. Going for 1930's to early 1950's era with a Xmas theme, train station, passenger, small town set up. what colors are you guys using to simulate roads ? I am going to paint for now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I use Noch or Busch adhesive backed foam road and 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper for roads.

For larger scales, a 320 grit can be used.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The craft section of Walmart, Michaels and Hobby Lobby
have excellent very low priced water based paints. One 'color' available is asphalt. You can mix your own. Black with a little white or gray may be what you are looking for. Be sure to get 'flat' paint, not enamel.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Drywall mud. Painted Vallejo Stone Gray (for concrete) or some shade of gray for asphalt. Yellow and white ChartPak tape for the lines.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If using drywall mud, mix the paint right into the mud. That way when (not if) it gets chipped, you won't have a white spot showing.


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Has anyone succeeded in getting a nice gravelly roadbed look just using paint? I'm thinking a base layer of medium gray spotted with lighter and darker flecks like the cheap $79 faux granite paint kits you can get for making formica look like granite. My layout will be doubling as a base layer for my computer desk so I don't really want gravel all over everything.

Dave Nixon


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

nxn said:


> Has anyone succeeded in getting a nice gravelly roadbed look just using paint? I'm thinking a base layer of medium gray spotted with lighter and darker flecks like the cheap $79 faux granite paint kits you can get for making formica look like granite. My layout will be doubling as a base layer for my computer desk so I don't really want gravel all over everything.
> 
> Dave Nixon


Not if you're in N scale. The flakes will be far too big, like big slabos of pavement coming up.

Really, nothing looks as ,uch like gravel as gravel does. And you won't have gravel everywhere, because you glue it down, them vacuum up any excess.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> If using drywall mud, mix the paint right into the mud. That way when (not if) it gets chipped, you won't have a white spot showing.


If you use thin paint, it soaks into the drywall mud. Were I to get a chip (and it's rare enough, at least on my layout, that it's really not a concern), I would patch it, sand it flush, and repaint anyway.


----------

